# The New Girl



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Did anyone see this last night? A little quirky but I thought it was funny. Love the ****** bag jar!


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

It's on the DVR... A lot going on Tuesdays all of a sudden and it's going to take a while to sort it all out. That's a good thing


----------



## dmspen (Dec 1, 2006)

The douch bag jar is great! I should implement that policy at work!
I thought the show was really good but have to wonder at the appeal of long term 'quirky'.
Also, it seemed a bit odd that the guys would jump to her rescue in the first show. There wasn't a whole lot of interpersonal development between the 4 of them. I guess the producers assume you know what would have happened in the moments you can't see. I just didn't think there were quite enough pointers.
All in all though it was entertaining.


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

dmspen said:


> I thought the show was really good but have to wonder at the appeal of long term 'quirky'.


 I agree. Only time will tell on that one. I enjoy quirky teen movies but I don't watch them all the time so on a weekly basis, I'm not sure how it will fly.

I did find myself laughing out loud though. Much more than during 2 broke girls. That show is basically raunchy which for me is "cheap". The New Girl was a bit more clever.


----------



## Maruuk (Dec 5, 2007)

She's a one-note gag and the cloying cuteness and self-conscious "adorkable" routine got old in the first ep. Two Broke Girls had much wittier dialog and far better drawn characters. This'll get canceled quick for sure.


----------



## pfp (Apr 28, 2009)

Maruuk said:


> She's a one-note gag and the cloying cuteness and self-conscious "adorkable" routine got old in the first ep. Two Broke Girls had much wittier dialog and far better drawn characters. This'll get canceled quick for sure.


I would tend to agree.


----------



## Joe Bernardi (May 27, 2003)

I will watch Zooey no matter how bad the show gets.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

Joe Bernardi said:


> I will watch Zooey no matter how bad the show gets.


I remember hearing similar comments from others about Macaulay Culkin and the Olsen Twins back in the day.


----------



## pfp (Apr 28, 2009)

Joe Bernardi said:


> I will watch Zooey no matter how bad the show gets.


I kinda thought that before watching the show. Not so sure after.


----------



## Joe Bernardi (May 27, 2003)

harsh said:


> I remember hearing similar comments from others about Macaulay Culkin and the Olsen Twins back in the day.


Watched Culkin only in Home Alone, and never had any interest in watching the Olsen Twins.


----------



## Herdfan (Mar 18, 2006)

Joe Bernardi said:


> I will watch Zooey no matter how bad the show gets.


+1000

Although I haven't seen the show yet. But will tonight.

So where does every one come down on the Zooey vs. Emily debate?



harsh said:


> I remember hearing similar comments from others about....... the Olsen Twins back in the day.


They did not age as well as we hoped. :eek2:


----------



## oldschoolecw (Jan 25, 2007)

dmspen said:


> The douch bag jar is great! I should implement that policy at work!


I think all internet forums should implement 1 and use PayPal as the douch bag jar:lol:


----------



## mreposter (Jul 29, 2006)

Dang, forgot to DVR it...


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

mreposter said:


> Dang, forgot to DVR it...


Our local has it back on Saturday, Oct. 1. So I'll have the next one then the pilot after that. (And will watch in sequence, though it probably doesn't matter.) 

Or Fox.com will have it available online next week.

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

Chris Blount said:


> I agree. Only time will tell on that one. I enjoy quirky teen movies but I don't watch them all the time so on a weekly basis, I'm not sure how it will fly.


Same here. Enjoyed the first episode, but not sure how funny the show will be if the writing revolves around her character week after week after week. I'm not sure she's working with a particularly talented ensemble here. Certainly nothing like _Three's Company_ or _Friends_, e.g.



Herdfan said:


> So where does every one come down on the Zooey vs. Emily debate?


First I've seen of Zooey, but she appears to be as attractive and talented as her big sister!


----------



## Maruuk (Dec 5, 2007)

Zooey definitely pulled that goofy-quirky-cute stuff off ok in her early 20's, but now that she's getting up into her 30's, the little girl gags seem kind of Whatever Happened to Baby Jane-ish.

Emily works for me.


----------



## BattleScott (Aug 29, 2006)

Steve said:


> First I've seen of Zooey, but she appears to be as attractive and talented as her big sister!


Never seen Elf or Yes Man?


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

I like Zooey... liked her in Yes Man and in Hitchhiker's Guide to the Galaxy... didn't see all of Elf... but this show doesn't seem like a show that can survive long with the formula it has. Maybe it will evolve though, especially since "Coach" isn't going to be on the show beyond the pilot.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Just finished it. No question, it's a keeper.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

pfp said:


> I kinda thought that before watching the show. Not so sure after.


Given her low-pitched voice, I can see where she might have a future as an understudy for Elijah Wood.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

Stuart Sweet said:


> Just finished it. No question, it's a keeper.


We watched it tonight and both my wife and I liked it. She's a comedic clown in the tradition of Lucille Ball. And given that this was a pilot her supporting cast is pretty good.

If Fox doesn't screw up the scheduling, or have too high ratings expectations, I expect to see this show for several years.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

A note on the supporting cast: Damon Wayans, Jr. did this pilot and _Happy Endings_ and decided to go with that show instead. His role has been recast.


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Stuart Sweet said:


> A note on the supporting cast: Damon Wayans, Jr. did this pilot and _Happy Endings_ and decided to go with that show instead. His role has been recast.


Bummer. He was kind of funny. He sure looks like his dad though.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Yeah, no kidding he does. Makes me feel oooooold though.


----------



## Herdfan (Mar 18, 2006)

Stuart Sweet said:


> Yeah, no kidding he does. Makes me feel oooooold though.


Homie don't play dat!


----------



## pfp (Apr 28, 2009)

Stuart Sweet said:


> A note on the supporting cast: Damon Wayans, Jr. did this pilot and _Happy Endings_ and decided to go with that show instead. His role has been recast.


I thought it was a bit strange seeing him in another show. This explains it.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

Chris Blount said:


> Bummer. He was kind of funny. He sure looks like his dad though.


:lol: I was watching _Happy Endings_ when it aired, great show BTW, and kept thinking, "This guy really reminds me of Damon Wayans." Finally after like 3 episodes, I noticed the credits. Ding! That explains it.


----------



## David Ortiz (Aug 21, 2006)

pfp said:


> I thought it was a bit strange seeing him in another show. This explains it.


Once Happy Endings was renewed, Wayans had to drop out of New Girl. Additionally, he was replaced, but the replacement is a new character, not a different actor playing the same character.


----------



## TBoneit (Jul 27, 2006)

harsh said:


> Given her low-pitched voice, I can see where she might have a future as an understudy for Elijah Wood.


If you use this search term in Google there a bunch of hits with Zooey Deschanel singing in She & Him

zooey deschanel music

I liked some of them.


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Well, last night's episode was kind of stupid. This show won't last long if he keeps going like that.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

The hat-standoff scene was funny, but Zoey, as cute and zany and Lucy-like as she is, is a pretty much a one-trick pony. I'll keep watching for a while longer just because she's so _damn_ cute, and Lord knows, I _love_ cute!


----------



## Maruuk (Dec 5, 2007)

This POS just got picked up for a full season! Guess we know now why the nets are all dinosaurs.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

Maruuk said:


> This POS just got picked up for a full season! Guess we know now why the nets are all dinosaurs.


Well actually, it isn't the nets that are dinosaurs its the viewers. As I just posted so far "The New Girl" is the one and only ratings bright spot in a completely lackluster premier week for Fox.


Nick said:


> The hat-standoff scene was funny, but Zoey, as cute and zany and Lucy-like as she is, is a pretty much a one-trick pony. I'll keep watching for a while longer just because she's so _damn_ cute, and Lord knows, I _love_ cute!


We dinosaurs like cute.


----------



## say-what (Dec 14, 2006)

Maruuk said:


> This POS just got picked up for a full season! Guess we know now why the nets are all dinosaurs.


While it's not the best show I've ever seen, it's far from a POS, and more entertaining than the new NBC comedies I've seen so far and as said above, Zooey is cute.


----------



## Maruuk (Dec 5, 2007)

Zooey is cloying, annoying, treacley and way too old to pull off this childish dysfunctional Baby Jane routine. And not funny. This one-note routine was cute 5 years ago. Now it's moving into Blanche DuBois territory.

Zooey and Gwyneth have tried to pass themselves off as "singers". Mating cats are far more melodious.

UAN will survive among the new sitcoms, and maybe 2BG (iffy), but FA is toast.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

Maruuk said:


> Zooey is cloying, annoying, treacley and way too old to pull off this childish dysfunctional Baby Jane routine. And not funny. This one-note routine was cute 5 years ago. Now it's moving into Blanche DuBois territory...



Her character is in her late 20s and she's only 31. What's the big deal?


----------



## Maruuk (Dec 5, 2007)

The big deal is she doesn't act like a woman in her late 20's. The big deal is her exaggerated cutesy/sexy Jonbenet act is appropriate for about a 9 year old girl tops. For a woman in her 30's, it's just plain...creepy. I mean, I guess some guys like it. Heck, Toddlers and Tiaras gets an audience. Ew. Enjoy, folks! Takes all kinds. I'll pass.


----------

